# databases/py-sqlite3 not in packages?



## paulehoffman (Jan 27, 2012)

Greetings again. I need to install databases/py-sqlite3 on a FreeBSD 8.2 box that doesn't have connectivity to the outside world. I am able to find everything else I need for this build on the FTP server in ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/All (and then push it to the box locally), but I don't see anything about databases/py-sqlite3 there. Clues are appreciated.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 27, 2012)

You mean ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/databases/py26-sqlite3-2.6.6_1.tbz ?


----------



## paulehoffman (Jan 27, 2012)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> You mean ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/databases/py26-sqlite3-2.6.6_1.tbz ?



Sorry, I left out a salient fact: this is for python 3.1. I installed python31-3.1.3.tbz and sqlite3-3.7.4.tbz already.


----------

